# Use of home-made (CD-R, MP3) CD's in the VW CD Player



## kippvisual (Oct 24, 2004)

*New phaeton owner question on cd player*

I just pick-up my Phaeton W8 tonight. I tried a CD-R without individual tracks and it would not play. I tried a CD-R with the individual tracks I had no problem. The same CD-R works fine on my 2000 740I ( Now Sold) Any Ideas why?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: New phaeton owner question on cd player (kippvisual)*

The owner's manual states _CD-R and CD-RW formats can also be played, depending on the quality of the blank that was used._ (Page 50, book 3.1.2).
It is possible that the blank that was used did not meet the quality specification. It is also possible that the blank used was the highest quality available on the planet, but the recording modality used is not compatable with the CD player. There are several different recording formats for CD-R.
PanEuropean


----------



## kippvisual (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks for your feedback. I have used the same Memorex CD-R on both. I think the cd player can only read CD's with burned tracks. I guess


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (kippvisual)*

The following site is an excellent source of information about the technical aspects of creating CD-R media, different recording formats, compatibility of different players, etc: CD Recordable FAQ
Does anyone know what company manufactures the 6 disc CD changer that is installed in the Phaeton?
PanEuropean


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: New phaeton owner question on cd player (kippvisual)*

Attached below is a small 'Customer Pamphlet' produced by Volkswagen, dated February 2004, that highlights some considerations and possible problems that can be encountered when using home made CD media in a Volkswagen CD player.
Worth a read if you burn your own CD's. It is an Adobe Acrobat PDF document, a very small file (84K).
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Do we have any MP3 (audio) enthusiasts here on the forum?*

I picked up a little brochure at my VW dealer today that explains how to record CDs that contain MP3 audio files so that the Volkswagen CD player can read them and play them back. Neither of the CD players pictured on the brochure look like the Phaeton CD player, for that reason, I am unsure if the information applies to us or not.
What caught my eye was the technical information in the middle column of the first page of this document, with the header line "Corresponding File Systems". I wonder if our Phaeton CD players are ISO 9660 compliant? If they are, does that mean we could record MP3 CDs and play them in our cars?
I don't know squat about music technology - in fact, I have never seen an iPod - so this is a topic for someone else to experiment with. The brochure is attached, it is an Adobe Acrobat PDF file.
Michael


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Do we have any MP3 (audio) enthusiasts here on the forum? (PanEuropean)*

Michael:
I do a bit of MP3, I use it on the laptop computer I am connecting to the Phaeton. 
I have some MP3 recorded disks, but have not tried one in the Phaeton's CD player as I also have a seperate IPod supplying music.
But! I'll try one out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Since it is 1:00 AM here in Scottsdale, I can't try one right now However I will try tomorrow.
Don


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Do we have any MP3 (GripperDon)*

I do not believe the CD unit in the Phaeton supports MP3s. Was wondering about the possibility of installing VW's PhatNoise system, though...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Do we have any MP3 (chrisj428)*

The real question, I think, is if it supports the ISO 9660 standard or not. What I am (perhaps mis)reading into that brochure is that if the MP3 track is recorded in compliance with the ISO 9660 standard - maybe it would work?
Big disclaimer: This is 100% pure uninformed speculation on my part.
Michael


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Do we have any MP3 (PanEuropean)*

Yes, I record MP3's onto CD's and play them in the car.. . . no problem.


----------



## swa5000 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Do we have any MP3 (PanEuropean)*

To my understanding, the Phaeton OEM cd player, like the last generation Passat, Jetta, Golf, etc, does NOT accept mp3 cd's, regardless of the standard. As far as I know, the raw data on the disc is laid out differently between a standard audio CD and an MP3 CD. Also, the cd player pictured on the pdf looks like it may be from the latest generation passat or Jetta. 
But heck, I've been wrong before


----------



## swa5000 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Do we have any MP3 (riccone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *riccone* »_Yes, I record MP3's onto CD's and play them in the car.. . . no problem.

But is the CD in an audio or data format? You've simpky dragged 50 or so mp3's onto a cd without any conversion?


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

I try MP3, no workee, so sorry, Maybe yours workee.
Don


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Don is correct...
The Phaeton CD player DOES NOT support reading .mp3 files (or .aiff, .wav, etc...). The CD player supports Red Book format audio CDs.
Unfortunately, the infotainment system DOES NOT support extensions such as the display of CD-TEXT information either (I tried this back in December). If it did (which would be nice) we could see the song names, artist, album title, etc... instead of TRACK01, TRACK02, etc...
Of course, if the system supported CD-TEXT, we would only see this information when a disk containing the CD-TEXT data was used (not all disks have the additional CD-TEXT data fields, and the extension was just introduced in 1997 by Sony and Phillips).
I would suspect that the 2015 model Phaeton could support realtime look-up of the CD-TEXT information on a CD database via the internet (as you can do at home on your computer) - but I am sure that the CD will be on its way out by then and most likely won't be an option.
Douglas


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: (copernicus0001)*

I am too old to understand all this techy stuff. . . . all I know is I download songs from ITune and copy onto a blank CD. . . if ITune downloads are not MP3, what are they?


----------



## swa5000 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (riccone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *riccone* »_I am too old to understand all this techy stuff. . . . all I know is I download songs from ITune and copy onto a blank CD. . . if ITune downloads are not MP3, what are they?

Apple uses its own AAC format http://www.apple.com/quicktime/technologies/aac/


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (swa5000)*

When you burn a CD from I-Tunes it will convert the mp3 files to audio CD format. The tip off is how many tracks you get. Typically you will get around 20 songs on a CD Audio disc, but around 150 songs on an mp3 CD with decent sampling rates. 
Rob


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

BINGO!


----------



## fhq547 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Do we have any MP3 (audio) enthusiasts here on the forum? (PanEuropean)*

Folks I am in the UK and have been trying to find an Ipod solution for the car but have been very unsuccessful. Apparently VW themselves have nothing to incorporate an Ipod cradle or connector into the car. 
Are FM transmitters fitted to the Ipod itself the only solution? Does anyone know of something that can be retrofitted?


----------



## mkla2000 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Do we have any MP3 (fhq547)*

Unlike a lot of the other forums, we actually have a GREAT moderator (Michael) who has taken the time to index a LOT of information on this forum... (you'll see it as a sticky on the top of thread listing)...
anyhow, look here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1790954
My personal experience with FM modulation has been that it works great in low density (radio stations) area or in a smaller geographical area within a large metro zone, but you will get interference whenever travelling some distance thru a dense urban area. I think there were some "hard-wired" solutions, but most of them means that you would loose the CD Changer or having the CD Changer constantly playing


----------



## lumley1 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Do we have any MP3 (fhq547)*

FM modulators don't work that well in the UK, around major cities most of the frequencies are already taken and US based transmitters use 'different' frequency steps than we do over here in the uK.
Dension ICE link is your way forward. Hardwired, charges your iPod and you get track name info on the head unit. Either have an exposed cradle, or hide the iPod in the glove box. Use the steering wheel buttons for next track etc, right now, it IS the only way forward


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Do we have any MP3 (lumley1)*

I like the X3 from Precision Interface Electronics Use the cable from http://www.enfig.com it allows you to connect behind the existing CD changer and not lose the CD changer function. it also provides 2 added inputs for SAT and a Computer.
All hard wired and selectable.
PS FM Modulators stink.
Don


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Do we have any MP3 (GripperDon)*

I agree that FM modulators are a very poor interface.
I would pick the X3 over the Ice Link if you want to keep your CD changer connected. 
If there is a cable/assembly that would allow you to switch between the Ice Link and the CD player, then the Ice Link is an attractive solution since it provides song information on the infotainment unit and allows you to control the ipod from that unit as well.
The X3 is definately the way to go if you are looking for simple analog stereo inputs.
Douglas


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Do we have any MP3 (copernicus0001)*

Nice idea and good point Douglas, wonder if their is such a cable.


----------



## fhq547 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Do we have any MP3 (lumley1)*

Ice link sounds like the most viable solution to me. From what you are saying, all my ipod tracks and listings will come up on the SAT NAV screen right? And I can control them from the steering wheel?
I have no interest in my CD changer remaining operational. The only problem is I wouldn't know where on earth to buy one round here. Let alone, someone to install it. The modding shops here in birmingham are clueless.


----------



## fhq547 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Do we have any MP3 (fhq547)*

I have contacted a company that sells Ice link here in the UK and they are asking the following information:
What is the make of the headunit found in the factory fitted system in the phaeton? 
They are saying the car isn't listed with them so they don't know if the headunit is compatible. 
I have checked on their website and all VW models upto the Touareg are listed. But no phaeton. 
A question for anyone here in the UK, even if all the above information proves to be suitable for ICE link, is there anyone reputable known to you who can install it?


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Do we have any MP3 (fhq547)*

The IceLink does work on the Phaeton - Here is a link to an install of an IceLink by one of the forum members
Ice Link install in a Phaeton
Note that the above thread is 3 pages long!
If you visit Denison's USA site, you will note that the Phaeton is listed as having a compatible audio system. Unfortunately, the Phaeton's audio system DOES NOT support ID3 tags (CD-TEXT information), therefore, the system WILL NOT display song text information. 
Note: I know in a previous post I mentioned that the IceLink will send the text info to the infotainment unit - unfortunately, I forgot that the infotainment system would ignore the information. However, it does provide the convenience of basic iPod control from your built-in controls and iPod charging.
Here is a link to:
IceLink Users Manual.
IceLink QuickStart Guide
Alpine offers a more comprehensive solution, however, the cost is quite high and it requires a modification to the infotainment unit for an aux video input or a separate monitor for the alpine system


----------



## lumley1 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Do we have any MP3 (fhq547)*

Here is a good source for Ice Link products and info in the UK
http://www.ipodmycar.com/index.asp
Good forums full of FAQ's
Good luck


----------



## nscheetz (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Do we have any MP3 (copernicus0001)*

How do you modify the infotainment unit for an aux video input for the Alpine system? Is this the Alpine Vehicle Hub solution?


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Do we have any MP3 (nscheetz)*

It is the Alpine Vehicle Hub solution. 
I will post information on the aux-video input modification to the infotainment unit later today.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: New phaeton owner question on cd player (rmg2)*

Attached is an updated (2005 edition) copy of the VW instructions to customers concerning use of home-made CDs in VW CD players. It is an Adobe Acrobat PDF document.
Michael


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: New phaeton owner question on cd player (PanEuropean)*

I was wondering if the .pdf latest that Michael posted applies to the Phaeton.... Has anyone been able to get this to work in a Phaeton - playback of MP3 files (as a Mode 1 CD ROM, not a Red Book Format Audio Disk).
Also, has anyone been able to playback MP3s via M3U playlists?? This would be great if it worked in the Phaeton!
Douglas


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: New phaeton owner question on cd player (copernicus0001)*

Please note: I have tried creating MP3 disks as described in the .PDF files in the above posts (Mode 1 CD ROM Data Disks containing MP3 files for playback). The Phaeton's CD player does not recognize the mp3 files as convertible music files. It will not play the disk. The .PDF files in the above posts likely pertain to many of the newer VW vehicles that have different audio systems than the Phaeton. These audio systems support the direct playback of MP3 files.
Douglas


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: New phaeton owner question on cd player (copernicus0001)*

The CD changer will not play MP3 cds in the Phaeton. Doesn't matter how you burn the disk.
What we need is a new CD changer. I wonder if VW has any newer changers that will fit in the Phaeton and play MP3...............
It is kind of nice to have random access to thousands of songs without reaching for a new disk.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: New phaeton owner question on cd player (Spectral)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spectral* »_ I wonder if VW has any newer changers that will fit in the Phaeton and play MP3...

I wonder if the issue is the CD reader itself, or the Central Display and Information Panel (the big J523 display in the middle of the car) that is used to control the CD changer. In other words, if one was to replace the CD player in the glovebox with a similar size VW component that could play MP3 music, would the J523 be able to handle the information that is passed from the file directory on the disc that was inserted? I suspect that each of the two components - the display and control head, and the CD player itself - need to have the ability to cope with different music formats.
I have no knowledge of these matters, perhaps someone else can comment.
Michael


----------



## vivaitalia (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: New phaeton owner question on cd player (PanEuropean)*

In theory, the CD changer itself does the decoding and only passes along what it decodes to the display (audio and video). A parallel analogy is that your receiver decodes the music and sends the signals via the wires to your speaker; hence, your speaker is not decoding. 
Basic controls (advance/previous tracks) on the wheel and display should be standardized, so any newer CD changer will use same standard coding. And it would seem that the equalizer (DSP, etc.) is built into the display unit, so that it would process any sound/signal it receives. The ability to send text to the display may be co-dependent (CD changer and display).
I would definitely be in the market for a CD/DVD that could read MP3s.


----------

